# Koi infos



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo an alle !

Ich wollte mal wissen,ob ihr Bücher über Koi empfehlen könnt ?
Ich suche auch Koi Dokus - DVD oder so

Infos über Teichpflanzen usw.

gibt es irgendwelche bezugsquellen ?



Grüße

Olli


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2006)

hi Olli,

bitte nicht bös' sein, aber versuch's mal mit der SUCH Funktion
Gib KOI BÜCHER ein, und wähle die Option ALLE BEGRIFFE SUCHEN

dann findest du massen an Bücher-Tipps

lG
Doogie


----------

